
In Praise of Lectures (2004) [pdf] - Smaug123
https://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/~twk/Lecture.pdf
======
ColinWright
Körner is an amazing lecturer, and I was amazingly lucky to attend a course
given by him. He explains things well, giving a great sense of what's going
on, while still giving enough milestones to let you reconstruct the details.
With enough work.

He's also an amazingly nice man.

~~~
Smaug123
He basically taught me how to do mathematics: how a mathematician thinks about
problems in a way that lets them get closer to solving one.

------
theaeolist
"I have often thought that the technology of the TV game-show should be
adapted to the lecture theatre. Each seat would have a concealed button which
the auditors could press when they wanted the lecturer to slow down. "

Is there a mobile app that can do that easily?

~~~
Smaug123
I'd personally be wary of incentivising students to have their phones out
during a lecture. The amount of concentration required is high enough without
the extra distraction.

------
Nzen
tl;dr lighthearted sociological exploration of lectures in university

